# Tube Master Sniper In Titanium And G10



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Today is my birthday, so I took the day for myself and created a piece I've been wanting to do for quite a while.... and it took almost all day.
This one is the "Master Sniper" and it's a dedicated tube shooter... but it can shoot all sorts of tubes, very accurately.
The way the forks are setup you can shoot with the one line aiming system or over the ends like a regular chinese type slingshot.

Anyway, it's made from 1/4" thick titanium... file worked all the way around the grip area, this took about 4 hours (titanium is VERY tough)... to cut it out I drilled about 100, 1/8" holes all the way around it and then ruined 3 Hitachi tungsten carbide jigsaw blades cutting it out.... this thing was a real hand killer to make. I made one out of aluminum about a month ago to practice on, and it was fairly easy to do, taking only about an hour and a half to make... but this one took well over 9 hours of actual hands on work to make... still fun though.

Here's the video of it in use, some pics and the schematic (reduce it to your preferred size) so you can make one for yourself if you like:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I'm two days older than you! 
man, that is a gorgeous peace of work! thanks for sharing, Bill!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's AWESOME Bill!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bill! that is amazing work. You attention to detail is outstanding. +1 to you for working with titanium, it's really nasty stuff to work with (especially the thickness you're working with! )

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's really great! *Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

happy birthday ! ! ! im assuming you shot out all your candle flames from 100 ft .


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bill. Beautiful slingshot!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great work Bill!

Love the name: "Tube Master Sniper"

I have really been enjoying the Seal SS I ordered from you recently, and seeing this video gives me a better Idea as to how to attach tubes on it in your "preferred set-up" as you called it, given that the design of the Seal allows for the same style of tube attachment.

What kind of tubes are you using? (They look like Tex's Heavy Tubes to me)

Always enjoy your videos.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome Bill! To barrow a line from Joerg, " I love it." But hey, I love all my Pocket Predators. Happy birthday man!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, it was a lot of fun to make this one... took a long time, but very gratifying once done. Went a little overboard carving the brass pins and file working it so much and so deep... but I wanted to "own" the titanium!



SonoftheRepublic said:


> Great work Bill!
> 
> Love the name: "Tube Master Sniper"
> 
> ...


Those tubes are Tex's heavy tubes. Like I told Tex some time ago, I needed to design a slingshot to shoot his heavier tubes a little better... this is the latest evolution in perfecting the slingshot that can shoot every type of tube the best, for me and hopefully others as well.
The SEAL design is very versatile as well, but I think this one is a little better for tubes, since that's basically it's specialty.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Nice work on the file cutting, suprised you did not anodize it too....

And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely work, Bill. And a very, very happy birthday to you!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

what better way is there to spend a B'day, then making another Hays masterpiece!?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is probably the most lovely thing I have seen in awhile... I would trade one of my kids for that







.. not really, but tempting

Happy B-Day B....

Oh by the way those are some HUGE lead balls you have in that pic... ever shot them at a match or card?









LGD


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday!
All that work with the file really paid off, great looking slingshot.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Bill, and that slingshot is truely elegant. You should have more birthdays like this one. Wonderfull stuff and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Master Bill! You catapults are really great.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That is a lifetime slingshot right there!
Awesome!


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

Congrats bill!! and looks truly stunning!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Bill. , HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO!!, nice work!! Titanium? What will you think of next? That must be gnarly stuff to cut , beautiful work, as usual,!!!!!!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Very nice Bill. I was just working on some file work myself today. First go at it but I think it looks ok. Don't know how you can make that in just one day. Mines going to take a while yet.
Happy birthday


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Great slingshot Bill! Master Hays has produced a master slingshot.








ohh- and Happy belated B'day.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

your work is stunning, thanks for all your pattern/ designs.

Happy Birthday to you !!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Love it. Very nice. Should last several lifetimes.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Happy birthday bill







mine just passed. What a great present to give yourself. I especially like the skulls


----------



## carbonspy (Oct 10, 2012)

One of the coolest looking slingshots I've ever seen


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Phenomenal sir







happy birthday!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mr. Hays! That is a real stunner you have created. and, always posting these awesome templates for people do use! You Sir, are awesome.

Had to scroll up and look again......that is so NICE! Love the file work, the g10 , Titanium(!), the ergo's, SWEET.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry I missed this one, Bill. But happy b-day man! .... who says tubes aren't as accurate as flats? It's all in the shooter and this proves it.
That is one Cadillac of a slingshot, man!

EDIT: Woops, did I say _Cadillac_? Rolls Royce or Bentley is more like it.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bill-Beautiful and a great combination of custom knife-making and slingshot all in one. Truly incredible!!!

Rick


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

very nice, happy birthday! i really like the little skulls


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

*Clearly a master of your materials. Super slick work. Extraordinary stuff. *


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Dayuuuum. Didn't know what else to say.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Happy birthday! Late to the party....the skulls are great


----------



## dkoriss (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy birhday,

Though I am big fun of natural forks, I cannot close my eyes to this piece of art.
Really amazing


----------

